# 3 way matching report on SAGE



## DeniseG (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello All,

Can you please help.

Is there a 3 way matching process on SAGE and a report you can get out of the system?

I am looking for the report the matches the po to the grni to the invoice.

I've not used Sage before and looking for tips.

Also is there a list somewhere of all the tupes of accounting reports yo can get from Sage. Reports by Function.

Thank you,

Denise


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Denise, I think you might have misjudged this forum. The SAGE this forum is discussing is a manufacturer of coffee machines, not an ERP system.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

But if you're interested in upgrading your coffee gear whilst you are here I'm sure there are a few that could help 😀👍


----------

